# Satellite Direct



## Curt (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if any of you in PBland (anticipating Joshua) have ever used Satellite Direct. It claims to deliver over 3500 channels of TV worldwide. I'm in the Czech Republic and do not have a TV and would like to have some entertainment now and then.

Any info?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 31, 2012)

I get mixed signals when searching for the value of this product.

Satellite Direct REAL review (with screen captures) - YouTube

Even some so-called "reviews" of the product are themselves scammers.

AMR


----------



## Curt (Feb 1, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Even some so-called "reviews" of the product are themselves scammers.



I noticed that there are no "real" reviews available online, although some are even titled "honest review"!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 1, 2012)

Curt said:


> I noticed that there are no "real" reviews available online, although some are even titled "honest review"!


Yup. That should be a strong clue about the value of this product.

You could just use hulu.com
Plenty of entertainment there.

AMR


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont know that you are missing much. If you have good broadband you can access some TV online. Can you get the BBC? or the commerciAL STV (UK commercial channel)


----------



## Tim (Feb 1, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> You could just use hulu.com



He'll be blocked out because he is not in the USA.


----------



## Curt (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim said:


> He'll be blocked out because he is not in the USA.



That is correct, sir. This is why I am resorting to thinking about paying for such a thing.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 2, 2012)

We just use what we can get online.


----------

